# Set Cube AMS 150 Super HPC SL/SLT 26" Rahmen, RockShox Revelation + Monarch Plus



## itarl (15. Juni 2020)

Cube AMS 150 Carbon Rahmen + RockShox Revelation + Monarch Plus DebonAir

Im Angebot ist ein Rahmen-Gabel-Dämpfer-Set ungefahren!

Lieferumfang

Cube AMS 150 Super HPC SL 26 Rahmen blackline
Innenlager: Shimano SM-BB94-41A Hollowtech II Pressfit montiert
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS Drop-In IS40 - IS52
Federgabel 
Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 Dual Position Air 26", 150mm, Rock Shox Maxle 15x100mm
Dämpfer Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 HV MM 216x63mm inklusive Hardware
extra Schaltauge für Shimano X-12 Direct Mount, plus Syntace X-12 Schaltaugenschraube, Alu schwarz
Servicekits für die Gabel und den Dämpfer
RockShox Pumpe für Gabel und Dämpfer
Festpreis: 600€ bei Abholung, Versand per DHL Paket für 8,49€


----------



## kaikn65 (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
um welche Rahmengröße handelt es sich bei dem Set ?
Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-booster (31. Januar 2021)

Hallo!
Ist denn der Rahmen noch zu haben?
Und um welche Rahmengrö?e handelt es sich denn?
Bester Grüße,
M.


----------

